# how to give a presentation to a bridal on your photography?



## Profepix (Sep 10, 2011)

i need tips of how to give a presentation to a bridal on my wedding photography?
i will be meeting her at starbucks and i need to ad my wedding photography
please help me?
 thank you all


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Sep 10, 2011)

Show her your previous wedding pictures?


----------

